# Advan RG1



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

Hello

I'm looking for 4x Advan RG1 (not RG2 or RG-D thanks). 

17" preferred but I'd consider 18" depending on price. 

8" - 9" wide with offset around 30 would be great. 

Anybody got a set gathering dust, have a mate with some or seen some for sale, please let me know. 

Yes there are a set of 17's on eBay but overpriced (seen 18" for £200 less and a good condition set for £250 less that I annoyingly missed), plus they are kerbed. 

Cheers 
Darren


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

*RG's*

Darren

I have a set of 17" RG's on one of my R32's (I have 3 of them).

These could be available as I also have a spare set of 18" RPF1's with 888R's that I was going to fit instead.

The RG's are as new and fitted with Dunlop Direzza tyres.

Any interest to you?

Cheers

Nick


----------



## NICKH (Mar 4, 2004)

*RG's*

Images.


----------



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

Hi Nick

PM sent 

Thanks
Darren


----------



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

Still searching ....

These RGII's came up for sale at the weekend but not totally sure they are genuine. 

All the others I've seen, and I've looked at a lot have pictures, have ADVAN RACING raised on the rim between the spokes, 2 spaces around from the valve. 
I can't see any wording on these. Plus what's going on with the wet look ? 

Anyone care to give their opinion 

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https://www.ebay.co.uk/ulk/itm/323424853983


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey Dude, these are RG1 as the raised Advan are on the RG2's, these are snickered up as 2's though as the owner may have got new stickers donned at refurb time.

As for the wet look, think he must have got them out of garage and hosed off cobwebs/spiders etc, then snappd the pics soon after.


----------



## Crick (Jun 15, 2014)

Mr V-SpecII you are indeed correct sir 

The story goes that when they were refurbed, he bought the wrong stickers and had them fitted any way. 

Not what I would have done if they were mine...... so I'll have to remove them at some point. 

Collecting Sunday hopefully :smokin:

Thanks for the reply plus thanks NICKH for the offer, shame your not closer. 

Cheers
Darren


----------



## V-SpecII (Jan 14, 2008)

Crick said:


> Mr V-SpecII you are indeed correct sir


Not often I here somthing like that... :smokin:

Look like a great set, glad your sorted now.

All the best.


----------

